# Run Dover has room for 3...



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Gonna stick our noses out the pass and see what we can do.

Split gas. We'll go where we can. :banghead

Looking at 0730 from Sherman Cove, meet at my house.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

what about my boat scott?? its a hazard!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Run Dover (3/23/2010)*Split gas. We'll go where we need too!!!! Looking at 0700 from Sherman Cove, meet at my house.
> 
> All commitments waived if I get a ride on any boat that has MSYellowfin, Purple Contender,Worthless, Hazard, etc....in the name. :letsdrink


:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Scott,

Count me in...

Jim


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd go but I'm working every day I'm not in school!! See yall at the marina!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *jim t (3/23/2010)*Scott,
> 
> Count me in... Jim


Room for 2 on Sat. Run Dover and Jimt!!!! 

I'll have the ice, cigsicles, and Magma grill!!!!! :clap


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

wat are yall fishign for and wats the gas split?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Ouch!!!!! Have to keep an eye on the weather. :banghead<DIV class="tm10 b">Saturday</DIV>East winds 10 to 15 knots becoming southeast 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon. Seas building to 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light to moderate chop early becoming choppy to rough in the afternoon. Chance of showers. </DIV>


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Scott, put a tower on that thing and lets go ling fishing.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Going to give it a shot and see what we can make happen. Room for 1. :letsdrink


----------

